# shaving soap brushes ?



## ilovedoxies (Nov 23, 2008)

I've spent the last hour scouring google to find a good place to buy decent priced shaving soap brushes and have found nothing.  

Any suggestions would be GREATLY appreciated. 

Thanks!
Brooke


----------



## pepperi27 (Nov 24, 2008)

Try from nature with love


----------



## ilovedoxies (Nov 24, 2008)

Those are nice pepperi, thanks!


----------



## ilovedoxies (Nov 28, 2008)

any more sites out there?


----------



## Lindy (Dec 8, 2008)

Try this one - they have shaving brushes for $1.75 each.  I haven't ordered any yet so I can't tell you what the quality is like.

http://www.aquariusaroma-soap.com/index.php?cPath=33_174

Cheers


----------



## ilovedoxies (Dec 10, 2008)

Thank you Lindy


----------



## Wiltim (Dec 10, 2008)

I don't know much about soaping yet but I know shaving.

I wouldn't use that $1.75 brush just from the picture I can tell it is lopsided and small.

Shaving brushes are very specialized, and can be extremely expensive.

Here is a wide selection to give you an idea what the "good" ones look like.

http://vintagebladesllc.com/vshop/xcart ... hp?cat=116

If you can order in wholesale quantities This Chinese company makes what are known to be fairly inexpensive decent quality products.

http://www.delong.cc/shaving%20brush/02_A2.html


----------



## cdc (Sep 30, 2009)

Wiltim said:
			
		

> I don't know much about soaping yet but I know shaving.
> 
> I wouldn't use that $1.75 brush just from the picture I can tell it is lopsided and small.
> 
> ...



Wow, I was just looking for shaving brushes, and came across this post.  Anyone more realistic have advice?  Prince Charles might be paying $200 for shaving cream brushes, but there must be something between $2 and $200.


----------



## carebear (Sep 30, 2009)

pendergrass

but you need to go into the wholesale section I think.  I'll see what I can hunt up.

************

ok it's pendergrassinc.com
click on the wholesale area
the generic password is relax - so you can view stuff
then click on "men's items"


----------



## cdc (Sep 30, 2009)

thanks!!


----------



## IanT (Sep 30, 2009)

carebear said:
			
		

> pendergrass
> 
> but you need to go into the wholesale section I think.  I'll see what I can hunt up.
> 
> ...



I LOVE YOU


----------



## carebear (Sep 30, 2009)

you may bury me with kisses or dollar bills

Edited to add: ok that makes me sound like an exotic dancer.  I'm not (as far as you all know  )


----------



## IanT (Sep 30, 2009)

carebear said:
			
		

> you may bury me with kisses or dollar bills
> 
> Edited to add: ok that makes me sound like an exotic dancer.  I'm not (as far as you all know  )




rofl    :shock:


----------



## Saltysteele (Sep 30, 2009)

OMG!  That is so effed up, man!!  I was just thinking on the way in to work tonight about how one would even find a legitimate wholesale operation!!!


Thank you!!!



btw, I LOVE the mesh soap dish/basket thingy! (under soapdishes)


----------

